# S-scale wheel gauge



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm looking for a device or way to set the gauge of my AF wheel sets. The older wheel sets on my "units" have a tendency to move when I remove them to clean and maintain them. Any ideas of locations (web sites)??


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

This may sound to easy, but I use a dime. If the dime will fit between the wheels they are gauges at pretty much right on. I can't take credit for discovering this idea but I learned from the guys in the Flyer club that I belong to.

Lets see what others have to add.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Port Lines Hobby has a wheel gauge block for sale on their Tools page, item #114

http://64.251.10.24/~worldofw/cgi-bin/shoppl.pl/page=results.html/SID=3170025756/category=Tools


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, a dime will do it. I have one on my work table for checking spacing.


----------

